# Terence vs. Menander: Buying Help



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey everyone.

I can't decide between a copy of Terence's complete comedies, or Menander's plays and fragments. Any ancient drama specialists who could help me choose? I want the one with the best style, memorable maxims, and general dramatic genius. Both seem to have those things, but I can only get one for now.

Any guidance?


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

And while we're at it, can anyone help me pick between Tacitus and Suetonius?

(Apparently, I am just as indecisive in literature as I am in recordings!)


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Does it really matter, it's not like you are picking one and discarding the other, you are just choosing which to read first.

If your budget is tight though probably your best choice would be to buy Menander and read Terence online http://catalog.perseus.org/catalog/urn:cts:latinLit:phi0134 Terence's works have been known for much longer so there are serviceable out of copyright editions. I assume you want them in English translation? you didn't specify.

As for the other two Suetonius would probably be the best book for casual reading as it is a broader view of a longer period and I think more engaging. Then again practical considerations, if you can get a complete Tacitus for the same price as Suetonius then buy based on word count.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

I will be reading a translation. I usually don't like the public domain translations because they usually seem archaic. Maybe the ones of Terence are not?

I wanted to know who would be the best to just jump into.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Alright. Just bought Menander. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

The jury is till put on "Suetonius v. Tacitus" though.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Notung said:


> The jury is till put on "Suetonius v. Tacitus" though.


Good question!

Suetonius is entertaining to read if you enjoy the scandalous gossip of the ancient world. His discussions of Tiberius' sexual perversions and Nero's murderous jealousy are both notorious, whilst his chapter on Caligula is probably the most extensive surviving source dealing with this depraved emperor. Having said that, I find Suetonius hard to follow if you are looking for a good historical narrative because chronology is generally abandoned in favour of a more thematic structure. That means that most of his biographies are basically just a catalogue (i.e. a chapter on the emperor's battles, a chapter on his family life, a chapter on his favourite food...).

Tacitus is far better if you are looking to understand the history of this period in greater detail, given that his structure is chronological. There are still plenty of scandals (I think of Tiberius' treason trials and Nero killing Agrippina!) but the action doesn't revolve entirely around the emperor. In fact, in the _Annals_, the most intriguing character is probably the Praetorian Prefect Sejanus! The only downside is that some of the _Annals_ is missing; we can only imagine what Tactius might have said about Caligula!

In short I would say the two writers are very different because they were writing different genres; Suetonius wrote biography and Tacitus wrote history. They complement each other nicely, but I would begin with Tacitus (specifically _Annals_ and _Histories_, although his _Agricola_ is also a good read) for the historical overview and then use Suetonius to flesh out the details!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Suetonius is the father of tabloid journalism! I bet we shouldn't believe half of what he wrote.

OP: I have been waiting on the verdict with a bated breath. So Menander it is. I read their wiki entries last night and they were quite entertaining, so cheers for this thread.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been reading Menander. Finished "The Bad-Tempered Man". Reading "The Girl from Samos". After finishing, I should be able to compare them and let you know which is more engaging (I'm not going to say better or worse just yet...). Stay tuned...


----------

